# FreeBSD 10 server and VmWare tools



## vadimk (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a production server running on ESXi 5.5. It goes well, but the service provider suggests to install VmWare tools to be able to make snapshots (backups). I have found a nice article about the subject here: VMware Tools on FreeBSD 10.0 but don't know where to get sources to patch? The VmWare support site does not show them. Now I am a bit confused: if there is no good support - should I make experiments at all?  Couldn't find any reasonable article about FreeBSD 10 and VmWare tools. What is the situation around this?

Thanks,

Vadim.


----------



## usdmatt (Jun 11, 2014)

Can you not get the service provider to click the 'Install/Update VMWare Tools' button in their vSphere manager (as per step 2 in your linked instructions)? This is the normal way of installing VMWare tools. It links an ISO of the tools to the guests CD device. In the instructions he mounts this CD image, which includes the installer and sources, at the start of step 3.


----------

